# Help Please! Question re: Winning DV Lottery 2015



## Racheypops (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have a question for all of you who are living in the States due to getting a GC via the DV lottery.......I have just found out that I have won the 2015 lottery and am feeling a little dismayed after having done some research regarding case number rankings....I am from the Oceania region and my case number is 2200 or something.....it seems quite high considering the 2014 lottery is only up to processing case no.1185 or something (and its June already).....Just wondering if anyone perhaps from the Oceania region who has a GC now could shed some light onto this for me....I am sooo eager to get to the States it's ridiculous and this has made me go from a feeling of absolute elation to one of worry..... Thank-you so much in advance!!


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd be annoyed too at getting such a high CN. It's such a lucky thing to get selected for the DV. Many people try for years and never get selected. It was my 9th try before I finally got picked for DV2013 and my CN was in the low 700s. 

I find it very strange that they have picked so many more numbers for the past couple of DVs. 2013 got as far as the 1630s for interviews so I don't understand why they went as high as the 2800s for 2014 and only a bit less for 2015. Some bureaucrat stuffed up, I reckon. After the DV2012 debacle, my confidence in them isn't all that high.

Sorry, I'm not sure what I can say about your situation, other than hang on and the best of luck to you. When it goes current next year, you might be lucky enough to snag an interview after all. And when DV2016 opens up later this year, apply again in case you get selected again but with a lower number - that's happened before.

All the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Racheypops (May 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for your response and the encouragement Helrig! 

Yeah, I don't quite understand it either. I guess I can just hope that when they go current I'll get an interview even though that is not likely to be until Jul next year at the earliest (judging by what has happenend for the past 5 or so years anyway).

It is super frustrating as I am a good candidate too i.e. I have a degree, am a teacher, have financial backing, no dependents etc....hmmmmm, I guess that's not the way it works though! 

And yes, I'll definitely enter again this year for 2016 to be in with another chance if this one falls over. 

I am sooooooooo keen it is unbelievable - it would seem like a cruel joke to come this far and then for it not to come through huh?!


----------

